# Victorian's Midnight Cafe



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Victorian's Midnight Cafe is an eclectic home for everybody. Loyal patrons refer to her as the "hub of weirdness" where all walks of life come and go. A refreshing gateway from reality, a place to find a warm smile and friendship. Come visit and enjoy!

Victorian's Midnight Cafe (aka Vic's) is located in the Victorian Village community adjacent to the Short North Arts District on the south-east corner of 5th Avenue & Neil in Columbus, OH USA. Vic's is a non-smoking establishment so you can breathe easy while enjoying the beverage of your choice, listening to poetry or music. Vic's features an open stage on Wednesday (acoustic music) and Thursday (acoustic music & poetry) -- just call the day of the event to reserve your time. Most Friday and Saturday nights usually bring live entertainment (if you would like to perform please call and ask to speak with Andreas).

More...


----------

